# Videos: Cutting small pieces Safely



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

If you cut a lot of, small stuff like I do, you'll find these two videos by Ted Baldwin very helpful. He shows you how to cut small pieces safely on the miter saw and table saw. You'll have to set some time aside to watch them. Part one is 50 minutes long and part two is 55 minutes.

I learned a lot of techniques for cutting small parts and thin strips safely as well as how to build boxes without using a ruler. Part Two shows how he can rip a small piece about 3/4" wide by 3" long and only 3/8" thick on the table saw ... SAFELY. I highly recommend spending the time to watch these.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knotpj60bsk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmGiO5lPS1I


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Very informative. However, I will just probably stick on my band saw in cutting smaller pieces.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, Oliver. Some worthwhile information there.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great find, Oliver. I got to watch about the first half of the first video so far. Does anyone know where you can get the double sided masking tape he's talking about? I like the idea of less residue to clean off.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think he mentioned that Peachtree sell it?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I think he mentioned that Peachtree sell it?


It's a pain to find on Peach Tree's site, but I finally found it under Wood Turning Accessories. The item number is 3599. Scroll down on this page: Wood Turning Accessories


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Jim. As James mentioned, Peachtree does sell the tape. This is the webpage for the tape I use.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049RAEA6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

Here is a tip for extending the life of any tape you use. Be sure to place it in a ziplock freezer bag. If you do not keep it in a plastic bag it will go bad very quickly. 

Dick


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Oliver. I watched all of them. The tip on the hold-down for the miter saw is one I had never considered. There will be one at the miter saw this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chessnut2 said:


> Great find, Oliver. I got to watch about the first half of the first video so far. Does anyone know where you can get the double sided masking tape he's talking about? I like the idea of less residue to clean off.


found it at Office Depot and Uline...

Double Sided Masking Tape in Stock - ULINE

Depot wants 1,200$$$ a case...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Seems to be well worth the money (except for the $1200 per case item).


----------

